# I Know Jack Sh..



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 24, 2009)

Umm?   Jack Results!

http://kcbs.us/results_print.php?id=1899
Congratulations all.

BOB


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting the results. Congrats to all that competed.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2009)

Shigs n pit streamed the results live from the phone (I think)...I might try to get down there next year to do a remote show live...if there is internet there then I am good!


----------



## Impailer (Oct 29, 2009)

Good showing by the Canadian teams: Swine Fellows with a 13th in Chicken and 21st in Pork, as well as House of Q's 13th in Brisket and 5th in Desert.

Glad we were there for the awards to see their walk as well as Mr. Bobo's walk for 1st in brisket.

Congratulations to all the winners and to all those that got calls.

As a side note, we had the opportunity to have lunch at Bub-Ba-Q's (3rd overall) place in Jasper yesterday and I have to say it was the best commercial cue we've ever had - the ribs and brisket were to die for.


----------



## The Giggler (Oct 30, 2009)

Impailer said:
			
		

> Good showing by the Canadian teams: Swine Fellows with a 13th in Chicken and 21st in Pork, as well as House of Q's 13th in Brisket and 5th in Desert.
> 
> Glad we were there for the awards to see their walk as well as Mr. Bobo's walk for 1st in brisket.
> 
> ...



It was such a surprise to see you guys at The Jack!  Kick some ash in Douglas this weekend!


----------

